# Esperanto: mortigi tempo



## ilhermeneuta

Saluton! 

I found on the internet that people translate ''I'm not living, I'm just killing time'' as ''Ne porvivajxo nur mortigi tempo''.

This sounds a little weird to me though. The first part of the sentence in esperanto especially. And shouldn't it be ''tempon''?

I would go with: 

Mi ne vivas nur mortigi tempon. 
Mi ne estas vivanta nur mortigi tempon. 

Or something like that. Any help will be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## jazyk

Shouldn't you use _mortigas _to express present tense?


----------



## ilhermeneuta

jazyk said:


> Shouldn't you use _mortigas _to express present tense?



Of course, you're right. Can't believe that slipped my mind! So do you agree that ''Ne porvivajxo nur mortigi tempo'' makes little sense?


----------



## jazyk

I agree, but I'm no expert on Esperanto.


----------



## remush

Mi ne vivas, mi tempon nur mortigas.


----------



## belgavox

Jes, vi pravas.


----------

